# Making out? Bleh!



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Kissing is so boring! Anyone else feels this way?

Hell I do what I have to do since it's a cultural thing... but I never understood folks making out for hours on end, while for me if I am kissing someone -> its more like distracting them with my lips while my hands start pushing boundaries lol

I guess I can tolerate it but I always find myself pulling away after a few seconds - unless my hands are making progress... then more 'distraction' would be required! I prefer to kiss other parts :|

Bah, never enjoyed it, more having to compromise since almost all women like it. Not to mention screw up the first kiss and it's bye bye! Bah! What's so special about kisses?

Am I odd?


----------



## Chisox (Dec 24, 2017)

I enjoy to give pecks to my wife as a sign of affection. I would reccomend if your not married to refrain from kissing if its tempting you to kiss other parts of the body.


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

Chisox said:


> I enjoy to give pecks to my wife as a sign of affection. I would reccomend if your not married to refrain from kissing if its tempting you to kiss other parts of the body.


People who aren't married shouldn't kiss other parts of their partner's body?

I didn't get that particular memo.


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

RandomDude said:


> Kissing is so boring! Anyone else feels this way?
> 
> Hell I do what I have to do since it's a cultural thing... but I never understood folks making out for hours on end, while for me if I am kissing someone -> its more like distracting them with my lips while my hands start pushing boundaries lol
> 
> ...



Yes.

You are odd!


----------



## Chisox (Dec 24, 2017)

Bonkers said:


> People who aren't married shouldn't kiss other parts of their partner's body?
> 
> I didn't get that particular memo.


The OP doesnt want to get in a situation where he could fornicate, kissing other parts of the body could lead to that.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Kissing is so boring! Anyone else feels this way?
> 
> Hell I do what I have to do since it's a cultural thing... but I never understood folks making out for hours on end, while for me if I am kissing someone -> its more like distracting them with my lips while my hands start pushing boundaries lol
> 
> ...



Agreeded! Funny I can spend hours kissing the clam but regular kiss and I bored in 5 mins.

I know most woman love it so I give it my best.


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

Chisox said:


> The OP doesnt want to get in a situation where he could fornicate, kissing other parts of the body could lead to that.


Why not?

That's like taking a hike up into the mountains and holding your breath because you don't want to inhale the fresh air.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Chisox said:


> The OP doesnt want to get in a situation where he could fornicate, kissing other parts of the body could lead to that.


Er, actually ... fornication happens to be my specialty 

Just not kissy kissy... bleh! A means to an end...


----------



## Chisox (Dec 24, 2017)

Save yourself for marriage, if thats what God is calling you to do.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

chillymorn69 said:


> Agreeded! Funny I can spend hours kissing the clam but regular kiss and I bored in 5 mins.
> 
> I know most woman love it so I give it my best.


Lol I get bored within seconds! The action is 'elsewhere'... hehe 



Chisox said:


> Save yourself for marriage, if thats what God is calling you to do.


:rofl:


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I could not survive a relationship that did not include extensive kissing.

Before, during and after.

SCM-


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

chillymorn69 said:


> Agreed! Funny I can spend hours kissing the clam but regular kiss and I bored in 5 mins.
> 
> I know most woman love it so I give it my best.


*Just how in the hell do you expect me to set my sights on countless hours of “clam digging” when I can’t seem to find some kind hearted woman who would want to “suck face” for the requisite amount of time that is required for me to literally “clam up” or “clam down?”

I’d passionately kiss those ruby red lips of hers for 10 hours nonstop just to get the unfettered opportunity to “get down” to “Pismo Beach,” for an hour or two of unparalleled fun!!*


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I like kissing. I like a lot of other things too, but kissing is really nice.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

RandomDude said:


> Kissing is so boring! Anyone else feels this way?
> 
> Hell I do what I have to do since it's a cultural thing... but I never understood folks making out for hours on end, while for me if I am kissing someone -> its more like distracting them with my lips while my hands start pushing boundaries lol
> 
> ...


A few thoughts. First, you might want to read some of David Schnarch's books like Passionate Marriage. Kisses can be incredibly intimate.

Second, you may wish to get in touch with your own body and its erogenous zones. For me if my mind is clear, my wife can touch my nipples or penis and I fell the sensations in my scrotum, lips, anus, and roof of mouth at the same time. Likewise a sensuous kiss can be felt in all those locations. Not every time, but when I am in tune with my body. As such, passionate kissing can be a total body erogenous experience.

Good Luck.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Some people are into it and some aren't. But being that there are plenty of women who are fine without much kissing, please don't use it as a distraction tool. Then you are simply being disingenuous. There's no reason not to be authentic about physical and sexual thoughts and feelings. Plenty of women feel awkward or weird about making out or extended kissing but love more direct sexual touching. I have a female friend who says she cringes when her husband wants to "seduce" her by starting in on neck kisses and then wants to suck her face for 15 minutes and the whole time she's thinking "just grab me by the back of the neck and pull me down on top of you!" She says she would respond sexually to that much better, but he says he can't get into the mood without kissing.

Point being, find a woman like that.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> Some people are into it and some aren't. But being that there are plenty of women who are fine without much kissing, please don't use it as a distraction tool. Then you are simply being disingenuous. There's no reason not to be authentic about physical and sexual thoughts and feelings. Plenty of women feel awkward or weird about making out or extended kissing but love more direct sexual touching. I have a female friend who says she cringes when her husband wants to "seduce" her by starting in on neck kisses and then wants to suck her face for 15 minutes and the whole time she's thinking "just grab me by the back of the neck and pull me down on top of you!" She says she would respond sexually to that much better, but he says he can't get into the mood without kissing.
> 
> Point being, find a woman like that.


Me thinks shes an out of bounds regarding kissing. Most women love it .


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

So RD-


There are plenty of women on your page...

****ty kisser? ****ty everything else. Or I hate kissing and get me off.

Howevah- most women can tell how good the get is after 30 seconds of kissing.
You either are a great kisser or you suck and that kinda portends to the up and coming BIG EVENT.


Plenty of ASPD women who want to dispense with the amuse Bouche.

And get bizzie.
They actually could give a ****.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I’m sorry, but kissing is a natural, human phenomenon! Being aversive to kissing is not!

That’s why I want to feverishly and passionately kiss my old lady both in and out of bed!

Let’s just say that offering up cold “mechanical sex” without wanting to kiss just doesn’t cut it with this old fart!

It’s beyond a total dealbreaker in my book!*


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> I have a female friend who says she cringes when her husband wants to "seduce" her by starting in on neck kisses and then wants to suck her face for 15 minutes and the whole time she's thinking "just grab me by the back of the neck and pull me down on top of you!" She says she would respond sexually to that much better, but he says he can't get into the mood without kissing.


This is me, too.

Not a huge fan of kissing for a long time, but it's kind of a measuring stick for how good he'll be in the sack.

So far, it has not proven me wrong.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

lucy999 said:


> This is me, too.
> 
> Not a huge fan of kissing for a long time, but it's kind of a measuring stick for how good he'll be in the sack.
> 
> So far, it has not proven me wrong.


So you can tell how big he is by the size of his tonge? >


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Kissing is a really great mental communication for me. It can be subtle and lovely! It can be ardent and hot. I mean forever... not so much.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> Some people are into it and some aren't. But being that there are plenty of women who are fine without much kissing, please don't use it as a distraction tool. Then you are simply being disingenuous. There's no reason not to be authentic about physical and sexual thoughts and feelings. Plenty of women feel awkward or weird about making out or extended kissing but love more direct sexual touching. I have a female friend who says she cringes when her husband wants to "seduce" her by starting in on neck kisses and then wants to suck her face for 15 minutes and the whole time she's thinking "just grab me by the back of the neck and pull me down on top of you!" She says she would respond sexually to that much better, but he says he can't get into the mood without kissing.
> 
> Point being, find a woman like that.


Ey? Kissing is an essential skill due to culture, there's no way around it! As I mentioned and others already confirmed too, many women use it as a gauge for intimacy! Hence, there's no way around it! 

Besides it's not like I don't like it, I just get bored and dunno how people can make out for hours on end. If I'm kissing her and touching other parts then... ok! But just kissing for hours... argh! So boring!! :|

I'd rather go home and entertain myself than kiss a pretty girl for hours, however, if I have to kiss a pretty girl for hours to get her in the sack, then ok! >


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

We kiss a lot, everyday. I find it so intimate, passionate and sexy. It helps that we are the perfect kissing match, yes there are some that aren't. I can tell a lot about how I feel about a man and what type of lover he is by kissing.

MrH has by far the most exquisite kissing style of any man I have ever kissed. Guess I finally found my Prince after kissing all those frogs >


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The lips supposed to be an erogenous zone right? I never saw it as that way, nor do I get anything out of a woman licking and sucking on my nipples (I'm like, errr ok, whatever) lol

Then again I guess I have other triggers, with previous partners I find it intimate just lying in bed, stroking their hair and staring into their eyes. But then they always have to kissy kissy, even first thing in the morning when it stinks!  Bah! 

Question for folks who enjoy kissing, ever had loooooooooooooong make up sessions? If so - how the heck do you not get bored doing the same thing for so long?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes I have long kissing sessions and no it isn't boring. Not sure how to describe why it's so awesome to someone who isn't into it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> Not sure how to describe why it's so awesome to someone who isn't into it.


Try! 

Is it how it makes you feel? What does it make you feel? Is it because it turns you on? :scratchhead: etc etc

Does the feelings persist for hours at a time?


----------



## Phil Anders (Jun 24, 2015)

I enjoy it for its own sake, and I also think it's more erogenous than one sometimes realizes. I've occasionally had encounters where kissing was off the menu, and it was much harder to get into the experience. Sex without kissing feels far less intimate.

Probably not a coincidence that it's also a good way to convey authenticity of desire. I "kiss like I mean it" and expect the same from a partner...if that isn't happening mutually, it's hard to believe both of us are really invested in the act.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh I like kissing, but, it's no longer at the top of my list. That was a long time ago. I do think it is funny when women say they can predict all this stuff about men by kissing them. And, those predictions start way before the first kiss.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Try!
> 
> Is it how it makes you feel? What does it make you feel? Is it because it turns you on? :scratchhead: etc etc
> 
> Does the feelings persist for hours at a time?


It makes me feel all swoony. Like I'm drunk or high on something. If it is with someone I'm in love with, it makes me feel more in love. If it is with someone I am just getting to know, it still makes me feel all swoony but not that "in love" feeling. Yes, it turns me on. Eventually with enough kissing, the rest of my body starts feeling all tingly and aroused. Although, there are times when I'll make out for a long time shortly after sex or at a time when we know sex is not on the table, and at those times it generally doesn't make my body get aroused but it still makes me feel swoony and/or in love, depending on the partner. 

As you said, hands are all over me while we are making out, and I love that too - it is definitely part of the experience. My hands will be all over him, too. 

But being that I have agency, I don't need or want anyone to be kissing me just to get me to let them touch me elsewhere more or "seduce" me. There's no coercion with me. I know before I kiss someone if I am or am not going to take it further. If I'm not going further for whatever reason, then it doesn't matter how turned on I get from the kissing and touching, it simply won't go further. Women don't need you to try to push the envelope....we can use our words to give a yes or a no. 

However, in my life that only applies to a situation where I have not had sex with this person yet. If we have had sex and are lovers or more, then sex is on the table at any time. So an attempt at seducing me from a no to a yes is perfectly fine within that type of relationship. 

Otherwise, with a new person, there is literally zero chance of seducing me from a no to a yes, and men who try after I've said no get the boot immediately (like literally immediately, good bye, I'm going home now, lose my number). I won't deal with someone who doesn't understand that I am a highly sexual person and will give and require receiving consent, not just "give in" to sex because someone keeps touching me. There's no "giving in" for me. It is either something I want or something I don't. When I'm in a relationship, I want it all the time and the only time I'm saying no is usually just from being overly tired, but if he is really wanting it, I'm down for changing my mind.

Making out is like being on a roller coaster for me, with the swoony feelings and arousal and feeling like I'm high. The longer the better! But to be real: in a relationship, a long make out session for me is likely not going to be more than 10 minutes because we will quickly be moving to sex. Though we keep making out *during* sex so essentially the make out lasts as long as the sex does (and actually even afterwards sometimes). When not in a relationship, I am more likely to make out for much longer periods of time - - sometimes an hour, then take a break, then another hour, and so on.

My current boyfriend has this thing where he always has his hand very dominantly on the back of my head and keeps my head very close to his most of the time, and we end up kissing a lot because of this. I love the feeling of him having his hand on my head, not sure why, it just feels primal.

I had a relationship previously where I remember trying to grab his whole head when we were kissing and he did not like that at all and he had to keep asking me to stop until I formed the habit of not doing that. He would say "stop! you are crushing my head into yours!" (with good nature). In looking back on this, I think it probably felt like I was making a dominant move by grabbing his head - - since with my current bf I feel his dominance when he is doing that - - and my other partner probably subconsciously didn't want to feel dominated in that way, even if only slightly. 

One more point...when kissing and making out, there are kisses also on faces, forehead, neck, shoulders, etc. So it is not only just on the lips. Though it mostly is, but I enjoy all of it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

@Faithful Wife

Hmmm, so you do get bored too? Like you mentioned ten minutes in a committed relationship? For me when just getting to know a lover, I do tolerate longer kisses, as the relationship progresses though, admittedly the kisses get shorter, and then I stop making out unless it's foreplay. Because lip kisses are boring - for me. So many other places to kiss instead of the lips! 

Heh guess you're right, it's something that I probably will never understand.

Also with dating not to worry, I don't go ahead unless I have a green-light. If I make a move it's because I know it's a yes. I rarely make a mistake with my intuition and if I did I would respect the 'no' that she wouldn't even have to say. I read body language more than words.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> @Faithful Wife
> 
> Hmmm, so you do get bored too? Like you mentioned ten minutes in a committed relationship?


No, I do not get bored.

What I said was: "in a relationship, a long make out session for me is likely not going to be more than 10 minutes because we will quickly be moving to sex. Though we keep making out *during* sex so essentially the make out lasts as long as the sex does (and actually even afterwards sometimes)."

I just meant it would go from "just kissing" to sex within 10 minutes, and then the kissing continues during sex. At no point am I bored.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> No, I do not get bored.
> 
> What I said was: "in a relationship, a long make out session for me is likely not going to be more than 10 minutes because we will quickly be moving to sex. Though we keep making out *during* sex so essentially the make out lasts as long as the sex does (and actually even afterwards sometimes)."
> 
> I just meant it would go from "just kissing" to sex within 10 minutes, and then the kissing continues during sex. At no point am I bored.


Hmmm, how about just sitting in a park bench and making out for an hour - no sex, non-sexual touching only, just arms around each other and making out - lips only, how long before you get bored? Or is it never?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I would never get bored of that. I would however start getting anxious to get somewhere private and have sex if it was with an already established lover. If it was a new person I'd never slept with before and we were getting to know each other, would not get bored ever (unless there was no chemistry or lack of skill....if that was the case, I would end the make out session within a minute).


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Random dude... if you ever find one you actually like a lot, you won't get bored of kissing them.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> I would never get bored of that. I would however start getting anxious to get somewhere private and have sex if it was with an already established lover. If it was a new person I'd never slept with before and we were getting to know each other, would not get bored ever (unless there was no chemistry or lack of skill....if that was the case, I would end the make out session within a minute).


Well, it's official - and you're right - I will never understand!!! lol



Evinrude58 said:


> Random dude... if you ever find one you actually like a lot, you won't get bored of kissing them.


Maybe, I wouldn't know.

I did like several women in my life, all of them I just put up with the kissing because it's an expectation, even duty.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Hmmm, how about just sitting in a park bench and making out for an hour - no sex, non-sexual touching only, just arms around each other and making out - lips only, how long before you get bored? Or is it never?


30 Minutes


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

I can't imagine kissing without wandering hands.

From my wife's reaction to being kissed it is obvious her lips are an erogenous zone, not much less stimulating to her than oral sex. I should add... Mary really likes having oral sex performed on her.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Steve1000 said:


> 30 Minutes





WilliamM said:


> I can't imagine kissing without wandering hands.
> 
> From my wife's reaction to being kissed it is obvious her lips are an erogenous zone, not much less stimulating to her than oral sex. I should add... Mary really likes having oral sex performed on her.


Ha! With these responses I wonder if it's a woman thing to care so much about the kisses. Then again... some men already mentioned they are cool with long kisses too.

*cringe*


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> No, I do not get bored.
> 
> What I said was: "in a relationship, a long make out session for me is likely not going to be more than 10 minutes because we will quickly be moving to sex. Though we keep making out *during* sex so essentially the make out lasts as long as the sex does (and actually even afterwards sometimes)."
> 
> I just meant it would go from "just kissing" to sex within 10 minutes, and then the kissing continues during sex. At no point am I bored.


*This is truly the way that kissing was always meant to be!*


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Hmmm, how about just sitting in a park bench and making out for an hour - no sex, non-sexual touching only, just arms around each other and making out - lips only, how long before you get bored? Or is it never?


*At my age, I might initiate a kiss with a love interest, say on some public park bench, but once the “wood” started rising, it would well be time to take the continuation of that kissing activity somewhere behind closed doors, due to a fully-expected and potential sexual escalation!*


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Kissing is the most intimate sex act. You are face to face. It's a closeness that doesn't happen any other way. It's almost like the opposite of oral sex - which is all one-sided and focused on physical pleasure. Kissing isn't nearly as physically pleasurable but it is intensely two-sided and intimate. 

I believe that a healthy sex life is very important to a happy relationship. That healthy sex life fundamentally needs two things - sexual satisfaction (typically orgasms for both parties) and a tight emotional bond (typically expressed through kissing and post-sex cuddling). If my wife ever lost interest in kissing or cuddling, I'd be emotionally devastated.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> No, I do not get bored.
> 
> What I said was: "in a relationship, a long make out session for me is likely not going to be more than 10 minutes because we will quickly be moving to sex. Though we keep making out *during* sex so essentially the make out lasts as long as the sex does (and actually even afterwards sometimes)."
> 
> I just meant it would go from "just kissing" to sex within 10 minutes, and then the kissing continues during sex. At no point am I bored.


^ This, for me, too. However, a stand-alone make-out session of more than 5 minutes would almost certainly bore me. A conversation about this topic would be far more stimulating!

Reminds me of the old song, "I used to kiss her on the lips, but it's all over now ..."


----------



## Todd Haberdasher (Apr 23, 2017)

Like all foreplay, kissing is a chore required by women to get "in the mood". It's a hoop you have to jump through to get to the only part that matters, the orgasm. Not only this, but the emotional/intimacy aspect of it makes it nearly unbearable (causing nausea, etc) but you have to push through that in order to achieve the objective.

I find it helps to recite song lyrics/literature in your head as a way to pass the time. "The Night Before Christmas" is a good one, I think most people have it memorized by this point.

Good luck.


----------



## David Darling (Oct 22, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Kissing is so boring! Anyone else feels this way?
> 
> Hell I do what I have to do since it's a cultural thing... but I never understood folks making out for hours on end, while for me if I am kissing someone -> its more like distracting them with my lips while my hands start pushing boundaries lol
> 
> ...


At least one of you is doing it wrong!


----------



## David Darling (Oct 22, 2016)

Todd Haberdasher said:


> Like all foreplay, kissing is a chore required by women to get "in the mood". It's a hoop you have to jump through to get to the only part that matters, the orgasm. Not only this, but the emotional/intimacy aspect of it makes it nearly unbearable (causing nausea, etc) but you have to push through that in order to achieve the objective.
> 
> I find it helps to recite song lyrics/literature in your head as a way to pass the time. "The Night Before Christmas" is a good one, I think most people have it memorized by this point.
> 
> Good luck.


I often feel TAM needs an unlike button.


----------



## Yeokk8399 (Jan 2, 2018)

You may need to kiss to get her in the mood. U can’t just ram it straightaway, it’ll hurt & she won’t feel good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband loves to kiss.. he could kiss and kiss and kiss...never tires of it.. 

For me...I have noticed a difference depending on my "horniness" level.... when I am over the top excited, needing it..... the passion for kissing is intensified, I feel lost in his kisses...it becomes "electric" somehow...we could go on & on... I don't want it to end...it's like a hunger, like we're breathing through each other even ...

Nothing better than getting caught up in that ...you know where it's gonna lead !


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Nothing better than getting caught up in that ...*you know where it's gonna lead !*


Haha, it's the only thing I like about it! 

Strange really, romance has always been fun for me, but making out... just never got into it. Like I can just lie down next to her, eyes locked and be perfectly content, smiling, stroking her hair, and that is more intimate to me than making out. Even my style of kissing, I don't get the whole deal with messy french-kisses, bleh! I dunno, I guess I prefer slower, gentle kisses, pulling on her lips with mine, some tongue action sure but it doesn't do anything for me either than to get my lady friend in the mood. I tend to move from her lips down her neck and elsewhere while my hands do their work. 

Hmmm, come to think of it, maybe it's just not my style to sit on a bench and make-out with apparently 'hot tongue action' for hours. Guess it's more my style to tease the poor girl until she loses control  That isn't a bad thing, right?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

i feel like the OP. i can kiss for a couple minutes...as foreplay. but quickly want it to escalate to something a little more fun.

the problem you have to deal with...you PARTNER might really love kissing....so there has to be some give and take. You get some of what you want, and they get what they want. Otherwise, the partner might start thinking you do not love them anymore


----------



## Yeokk8399 (Jan 2, 2018)

Me & my gf will kiss in the lips softly, like a peck. Then both will spam it before it goes to French kissing & sucking each other’s tongue.

And after that M18 stuffs starts to happen. 

I think kissing is good though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I have loved kissing and being kissed since before I could walk.

I have had numerous make out sessions where our clothes weren't shed, possibly to her disappointment, but I was very satisfied.

Kissing and making out is a beautiful art.

It is incredibly intimate and loving while not being, of itself, too serious or past the point of no return.

I don't have any bad feelings or memories from women I made out with. The same can't be said for everyone I went all the way with.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeokk8399 said:


> You may need to kiss to get her in the mood. U can’t just ram it straightaway, it’ll hurt & she won’t feel good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Talker67 said:


> i feel like the OP. i can kiss for a couple minutes...as foreplay. but quickly want it to escalate to something a little more fun.
> 
> the problem you have to deal with...you PARTNER might really love kissing....so there has to be some give and take. You get some of what you want, and they get what they want. Otherwise, the partner might start thinking you do not love them anymore


I am so reminded of what Glover cautions about in his book No More Mr, Nice Guy, when he explains "covert contracts" to gain sex and why they usually don't work.

Also the mind is the biggest sex organ. Foreplay can be just about anything that prepares the mind and the body for sex. In fact foreplay by itself can be the sexual experience.....Tease and denial, outercourse, sex with someone who may be impotent or medically unable to have PIV intercourse.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

Todd Haberdasher said:


> Like all foreplay, kissing is a chore required by women to get "in the mood". It's a hoop you have to jump through to get to the only part that matters, the orgasm. Not only this, but the emotional/intimacy aspect of it makes it nearly unbearable (causing nausea, etc) but you have to push through that in order to achieve the objective.


Are you El Guapo from Three Amigos?



> Conchita: Tell me, Carmen, do you know what foreplay is?
> 
> Carmen: [Carmen shakes her head, trembling slightly with fear] No...
> 
> Conchita: Good! Neither does El Guapo.


----------



## Yeokk8399 (Jan 2, 2018)

I’m so confused in this tread omg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> Some people are into it and some aren't. But being that there are plenty of women who are fine without much kissing, please don't use it as a distraction tool. Then you are simply being disingenuous. There's no reason not to be authentic about physical and sexual thoughts and feelings. Plenty of women feel awkward or weird about making out or extended kissing but love more direct sexual touching. I have a female friend who says she cringes when her husband wants to "seduce" her by starting in on neck kisses and then wants to suck her face for 15 minutes and the whole time she's thinking "just grab me by the back of the neck and pull me down on top of you!" She says she would respond sexually to that much better, but he says he can't get into the mood without kissing.
> 
> Point being, find a woman like that.


Your thoughts, those thoughts, these musings, these relatings are banned!

Stricken from the Obelisks, from coast to coast to boast to roast to ash.

Yet, again..
A bubble has been popped.
One with a face from heaven, replete with red lipstick, a smile to lie for.
One with lips to smash with mine.

The Typist-


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes I have long kissing sessions and no it isn't boring. Not sure how to describe why it's so awesome to someone who isn't into it.


Ah, the pressure. Peer pressure.
Others peering into one's workings.... pressure.

I do believe we flipped you.
You are a welcome flip-flopper. :grin2:

Don't tell me I am wrong, we misread you. :surprise:
You misread yourself...we hope.
Your lover hopes too, three, four.

Lilith- :x


----------



## username77 (Dec 27, 2017)

I love making out and cuddling. I'm probably a bit odd in that regard as most men seem to be after the V and that's it. I'm a romantic and love the closeness I get from making out and cuddling. I'm definitely missing that the most, sex is easy to get, most men can get sex with little effort (women even easier), intimacy and closeness is much more difficult and fulfilling.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

SimplyAmorous said:


> My husband loves to kiss.. he could kiss and kiss and kiss...never tires of it..
> 
> For me...I have noticed a difference depending on my "horniness" level.... when I am over the top excited, needing it..... the passion for kissing is intensified, I feel lost in his kisses...it becomes "electric" somehow...we could go on & on... I don't want it to end...it's like a hunger, like we're breathing through each other even ...
> 
> Nothing better than getting caught up in that ...you know where it's gonna lead !


:iagree::iagree:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I used to love to make out for very extended periods of time. 

Never got the slightest bit boring. 

Was good with it whether or not it led to sex.

Would I still be that way? I think so, but it's hard to say. The woman I married isn't so much into it. She'd rather proceed to the "good stuff" as she puts it.
If not intending on sex, then no interest at all. May as well be a dead fish.
After 30 years without any real makeout sessions, who knows for sure how I feel now?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I am probably on the same page as many women are in regards to kissing. I can tell a lot about how a woman is going to be sexually by the way she kisses. The more passionate and aggressive she is kissing 99 times out of a 100 she is the same way in bed. I have kissed a few who just open their mouths and accept your tongue with little return action. And then I have kissed a few who aggressively tongue wrestle you, biting your lip, sucking your tongue, licking your lips. Those women usually are much more fun and open than the more reserved types.
That being said, I am very much on the same page as the OP. Making out, with no end game in sight is boring. I don't get endless make out sessions. If it isn't leading some where it is kind of pointless. It would be just as boring as playing with someone nipples for an hours and never progressing. If she isn't ready and willing after a relatively short time, I don't think spending several times that is going to make her or you more so.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

It honestly comes down to who you're kissing.

And that's all I'm going to say about that. :grin2:


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I’m a weirdo who loves to make out.
I love to take it to the next step too.
My H is like you OP, he isn’t a fan. 
I had never met a man that didn’t like to kiss (or at least that will admit it). 
We are all SO different. Intriguing.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

I love good kissing. You know, the really deep, tongue twisting, tongue sucking, spit swapping kisses. There's nothing more intimate than that other than what usually follows. If the kiss ain't leading anywhere, yes, it would get less intense, but boring? Never.


----------

